# Central Texas members?



## M38A1 (Sep 18, 2018)

I'd really like to try and meet with some other members who are in the central Texas area (Austin) or general area to pick their brains on this wine making adventure. I think I can learn to be 'book smart' about the steps, but sitting down over a carboy and talking about what it actually tastes like, feels like, needs etc is a different ballgame that can only be done F2F I think.

Anyone in the area?


----------



## knockabout (Dec 1, 2018)

Im in San Antonio... Not too far


----------



## rca (Dec 1, 2018)

Just north of San Antonio, but I'm a newb myself.


----------

